# Copper sheet as liner?



## Castalia (Dec 2, 2014)

I have rehandled a few of my kitchen knives in my garage workshop over the past few years. I have moved up from dymondwood/ pakkawood to real stabilized wood for my handles and I have been thinking of upgrading from the vulcanized fiber liners I had been using. 

Would a copper sheet used as a liner or accent in the handle require any special treatment to keep from tarnishing? Would it be easier to just stick to brass while I am still in the planning stages before heading into the workshop? (or give up on the metal sheet as liner altogether and stick with fiber). I don't see too many knives with a metal liner.

:eyebrow:


----------



## Vesteroid (Dec 2, 2014)

I have copper liners and even a copper end cap on knives....no issues on my end.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 2, 2014)

Dave Martell did copper liners on my suji. Nice subtle accent to the wood; no issues with galvanic action, oxidation staining the scales, or any other kind of delamination.


----------

